# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  ( قابل للنقاش )هل المرأة العاملة فاشلة أسريا ؟

## محمد العزام

انتشرت ظاهرة عمل المرأة تبعا لانتشار العمل والتطور العمراني السريع الذي شهدته البشرية وحصولها على أعلى الشهادات ، وتقلدها أسمى المناصب ، وانتشار العلم بشير خير ينبئ عن رقي المجتمع وازدهاره . 


ولكن نأتي إلى نقطة بالغة الأهمية ، وتحتاج منا إلى وقفة مراجعة ، ولحظة تفكر ...ألا وهي : هل عمل المرأة يؤثر على تربية الأولاد ، ويهدد مستقبل الناشئة في الأسرة ؟!! 


كثير ما نرى أسرة مترابطة ومتكاملة تنتج أبناء على مستوى عال من التربية والتعليم وتكون الأم في تلك الأسرة غير عاملة أو غير متعلمة أصلا !!.
وبلاشك أن الجزء الأكبر من مسئولية تربية الأبناء يقع على عاتق الأم لكونها هي اللبنة الأساس في الأسرة وهي العامود الفقري لها !!
لانريد الخوض في أهمية الأم في الأسرة أو تحديد مهامها لأن ذلك يحتاج إلى موضوع مستقل ولسنا بصدده الآن . 
المهم  

نحن نريد أن نناقش هذه المسألة وهل هي فعلا مؤثرة على الجو الأسري ؟؟ 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ، ويبحث عن إجابة بعيدة عن الفلسفات الخيالية ،والتحليلات الغير واقعية ..... 


السؤال هو : 
هل المرأة العاملة فاشلة أسريا ؟

----------


## آلجوري

أنا بنت لأم عامله .. وعيت ع الددنيا وماما بتشتغل وكنت دايما احكيلها نفسي ارجع من المدرسة وتفتحيلي الباب والقاك بالبيت ...
الموضوع صحيح كان مزعج في بعض الجوانب ...متل يوم مجلس الامهات في المرسة وغير هيك ..
لكن أنابرأي جوانبه الايجابيه اكتر ..
المرأة العاملة على الاقل بضلها منفتحه ع العالم الخارجي الها دورها وشغلها بعيد عن الطبخ والنفخ والتكنيس والتربايه بحس بتصير حضاريه اكتر من اي ست بيت ..
وكونو الها شغلها الخاص  هاد سبب بخلي بعض افراد العائله يتعاونوا معها وتتوزع المسؤوليات ... متلا انا بلشت اطبخ ولو اشياء بسيطة وارتب السفره وارتب غرفتي والبيت وانا بالصف الثالث لطبيعة عمل امي وغيري الى الان ما بعرف يدخل المطبخ ..


بس بصراحة وهاي النقطة الي حابب اركز عليها ..
هاد الموضوع اختلف من جيل لجيل ..
يعني انا لو بدي اعمل متل ماما اهتم بالبيت ونظافته يوميا والاولاد والعمل مابقدر ولو قدرت بكون حاسس بضغط كبير ... 
يعني باختصار دور المرأة العاملة وست البيت المثاليه بآن واحد انتهى ايام امهاتنا واحنا مو قدوو
عذارا ع الاطاله ..
وشكرا محمد ع الطرح ..  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

انا مش معك جوري  في الي قلتيه انا امي عندها مستوي تعليمي لاباس به ومش تشتغل بس منفتحة على العالم وماعندها عقد بلعكس . انا بقول المراة العاملة فاشلة بيتها مليون مرة وفي عندها مشاكل كثير  مع اني ماقدرت اشيل فكرة اني مااشتغل بعد الزواج
بالنسبة لطبخ الي حكيتي عنو احنا امي عندها تقافة انو البنت لازم تتعلم وتدخل المطبخ لانو هدا الشي مكتسبتو من امها وجدتها 

وشكرا

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا برأيي 
انه المراة ان اشتغلت او لم تشتغل بكون احيانا في اسر فاشلة
لانه احيانا بتكون الام فاشلة
انا بعرف عائلات 
الام ما بتشتغل بس الاسرة نور ومثل ما بيحكو بالمصري بيئة 
يعني بتكون اسرة فاشلة


مش شرط انه اذا الام بتشتغل يعني الاسرة فاشلة
صحيح انه الام ما بتكون موجودة بالبيت
بس لما تكون موجودة وتتغل الشغل الي عليها 
وما تكون مقصرة بحق بيتها 
بتكون اسرة مثالية ورائعه 



موضوع مهم وفي غاية الاهمية
يسلموا محمد

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_انا مش معك جوري في الي قلتيه انا امي عندها مستوي تعليمي لاباس به ومش تشتغل بس منفتحة على العالم وماعندها عقد بلعكس . انا بقول المراة العاملة فاشلة بيتها مليون مرة وفي عندها مشاكل كثير مع اني ماقدرت اشيل فكرة اني مااشتغل بعد الزواج_
_بالنسبة لطبخ الي حكيتي عنو احنا امي عندها تقافة انو البنت لازم تتعلم وتدخل المطبخ لانو هدا الشي مكتسبتو من امها وجدتها_ 

_وشكرا_



يا جماعة الخير انا بكلامي ما قصدت أي إساءة لأي أم حدا فيكم شو ما كان مستواها التعليمي والاكاديمي ... كل أمهاتكم ع راسي من فوق واولهم أمك يا دليلة ... 
الوحده لما ينحصر دورها بالبيت والأولاد طبيعي راح تبعد عن العالم الي بره إن شاء الله لو كانت دكتورة ... وبتصير حياتها اليوميه وحديثها وعلاقاتها الجارات وطبخ والنفخ والاولاد وهاد الشي انا لاحظتو باختي لما تزوجت وما اشتغلت وهي جامعيه .. وهاد مو عقد  :SnipeR (83): 
وإذا انت لهدرجه مؤمنه انو المرأة العامله فاشله مليون بالميه هاد دليل على انه امي ام خارقه لاني لم الحظ الفشل عليها يوما ..
وانا ذكرت الطبخ والمطبخ لانه عمل امي (بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح) هو كان الدافع الاساسي الي خلاني اتعلم ..وكلام امك كمان ما عليه اي غبار ..  
الله يرضى عليكم لا حد يفسر الامور هيك ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _انا برأيي 
> انه المراة ان اشتغلت او لم تشتغل بكون احيانا في اسر فاشلة
> لانه احيانا بتكون الام فاشلة
> انا بعرف عائلات 
> الام ما بتشتغل بس الاسرة نور ومثل ما بيحكو بالمصري بيئة 
> يعني بتكون اسرة فاشلة
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62): بالزبط...الفشل مابيعتمد اذا التام عامله او لأ
وبالنسبه الي العامله افضل بمليون مره...وبالنسبه الي شخصيا..ياريت في شغل يومين بالاسبوع وببلش بعد الظهر وبخلص قبل العصر :Db465236ff:  حواليكو هيك شغله؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بس القصة قصة تنظيم وتكتيك وبتصور انة اذا بيوم حسيت في المستقبل انة عملي ممكن يجعلني فاشلة اسريا رح اتنحى تماما عن اني اكون عاملة بس اللي عشتة من تجربة شخصية كون  امي عاملة انة ابناء الام العاملة بعتمدوا على انفسهم اكثر والام العاملة بتكون مثل ما سبقتني ايات وحكت مطلعة على العالم الخارجي وقادرة تعرف البيئة اللي عايشين فيها اولادها بالتالي بتفهمهم وبتقدر على الاقل تحاول توعيهم باستمرار .
الجوانب السيئةمعروفة انة الام بتكون بكثير من الاحيان مشغولة  بالتالي بتبتعد عن جو العيلة المعروف احيانا لكن هاد ما بمنع انة  تكون فعلا قادرة انها تكون ام داخل البيت وسيدة عاملة خارجة ما في اشي يا ابيض يا اسود القصة بس تنظيم .
مشكور ابو العزام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بالزبط...الفشل مابيعتمد اذا التام عامله او لأ
> وبالنسبه الي العامله افضل بمليون مره...وبالنسبه الي شخصيا..ياريت في شغل يومين بالاسبوع وببلش بعد الظهر وبخلص قبل العصر حواليكو هيك شغله؟؟


اه قيلولة بعد الظهر مكسبها حلو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

انا بالنسبة الي لا اؤيد انه تكون الام عاملة
وما بدي امثلة لنجاحات المرأة العاملة او فشل المراة غير العاملة 
رأيي الشخصي:انه المرأة غير العاملة رح تكون اقدر على تربية اطفالها واقرب لهم وخصوصا في فترة ما قبل المدرسة لتقدر تربي ابنها تربية سليمة افضل من تربية الحضانات ودايما بنسمع وبنشوف كيف بتروبوا الاولاد بالحضانات وما بتمنى لاولادي انهم يعيشو هيك قصص طبعا انا امي ربة بيت ناجحة وعمري ما دخلت حضانات هي سنة روضة قبل المدرسة بس

وبعدين ما فيه احسن من الاكل الساخن بدل الاكل البايت بالثلاجة 
يعني الواحد بروح على البيت بكون الاكل جاهز مجهز وكل شي تمام وعندها وقت لتهتم بالبيت من ناحية الغسيل والطبخ والتعزيل وكل النواحي ولتهتم بالحالها وبزوجها

وانا ان شاء الله مش ناوي اتزوج وحدة موظفة ولا رح اخليها تشتغل اصلا ورح يكون اول شروطي
يعني لو اشحد طول اليوم وبس اروح على البيت الاقي كل شي بالبيت جاهز والاقي مكان ارتاح فيه ووجه حسن مبتسم ومرتاح مش مهدود حيلها من شغلها برة وجوة البيت احسن لي من راتبها قد ما يكون يكون

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا بالنسبة الي لا اؤيد انه تكون الام عاملة
> وما بدي امثلة لنجاحات المرأة العاملة او فشل المراة غير العاملة 
> رأيي الشخصي:انه المرأة غير العاملة رح تكون اقدر على تربية اطفالها واقرب لهم وخصوصا في فترة ما قبل المدرسة لتقدر تربي ابنها تربية سليمة افضل من تربية الحضانات ودايما بنسمع وبنشوف كيف بتروبوا الاولاد بالحضانات وما بتمنى لاولادي انهم يعيشو هيك قصص طبعا انا امي ربة بيت ناجحة وعمري ما دخلت حضانات هي سنة روضة قبل المدرسة بس
> 
> وبعدين ما فيه احسن من الاكل الساخن بدل الاكل البايت بالثلاجة 
> يعني الواحد بروح على البيت بكون الاكل جاهز مجهز وكل شي تمام وعندها وقت لتهتم بالبيت من ناحية الغسيل والطبخ والتعزيل وكل النواحي ولتهتم بالحالها وبزوجها
> 
> وان ان شاء الله مش ناوي اتزوج وحدة موظفة ولا رح اخليها تشتغل اصلا ورح يكون اول شروطي
> يعني لو اشحد طول اليوم وبس اروح على البيت الاقي كل شي بالبيت جاهز والاقي مكان ارتاح فيه احسن لي من راتبها قد ما يكون يكون


الله اكبر مش ملاحظ بتحكي عنها كانها قطعة اثاث ؟!
ما رح اقبل !! وشرط !!>>>واذا ما رضت بالشرط شو رح يصير يعني ؟ بتخسرك!! :Eh S(2): 

ما بعرف القصة مش قصة فرض رايي بس لا اتوقع انة كل الي امهاتهم عامللات طلعوا فاشلين !!

----------


## عُبادة

> الله اكبر مش ملاحظ بتحكي عنها كانها قطعة اثاث ؟!
> ما رح اقبل !! وشرط !!>>>واذا ما رضت بالشرط شو رح يصير يعني ؟ بتخسرك!!
> 
> ما بعرف القصة مش قصة فرض رايي بس لا اتوقع انة كل الي امهاتهم عامللات طلعوا فاشلين !!


انا من الاول حكيت انه رأيي الشخصي وحكيت انه ما بدي قصص نجاح للمرأة العاملة لانه اكيد هالشي موجود بس بما انه في شي رح تكون احتمالية نجاحه اكبر طبعا مش اكيده بأخذ بالاسباب وبعمل بالاحتماله اكبر

وبعدين انا ما قلت انها قطعة اثاث والشرط ما رح اقوللها عنه لما يصير عنا 3 اولاد 
هاظ الشرط رح يكون يوم ما اروح بدي اخطبها رضيت به كان به ما رضيت بشوف غيرها

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انا بالنسبة الي لا اؤيد انه تكون الام عاملة
وما بدي امثلة لنجاحات المرأة العاملة او فشل المراة غير العاملة 
رأيي الشخصي:انه المرأة غير العاملة رح تكون اقدر على تربية اطفالها واقرب لهم وخصوصا في فترة ما قبل المدرسة لتقدر تربي ابنها تربية سليمة افضل من تربية الحضانات ودايما بنسمع وبنشوف كيف بتروبوا الاولاد بالحضانات وما بتمنى لاولادي انهم يعيشو هيك قصص طبعا انا امي ربة بيت ناجحة وعمري ما دخلت حضانات هي سنة روضة قبل المدرسة بس

وبعدين ما فيه احسن من الاكل الساخن بدل الاكل البايت بالثلاجة 
يعني الواحد بروح على البيت بكون الاكل جاهز مجهز وكل شي تمام وعندها وقت لتهتم بالبيت من ناحية الغسيل والطبخ والتعزيل وكل النواحي ولتهتم بالحالها وبزوجها

وانا ان شاء الله مش ناوي اتزوج وحدة موظفة ولا رح اخليها تشتغل اصلا ورح يكون اول شروطي
يعني لو اشحد طول اليوم وبس اروح على البيت الاقي كل شي بالبيت جاهز والاقي مكان ارتاح فيه ووجه حسن مبتسم ومرتاح مش مهدود حيلها من شغلها برة وجوة البيت احسن لي من راتبها قد ما يكون يكون
_

شو الي بريحك وبريح أولادك ... وكيف بدك تكون تربايه اولادك ... هي شو صار فيها ملت طقت قتلها الروتين والخدمه الك ولاولادك مو مهم ... المهم تروح انت وتلاقي الساخن والوجه البشوش والغسيل والكوي وكل شي جاهز .. هي شو طموحها هدفها أفكارها الي ممكن تبدع فيها خارج المطبخ ... ممنوع عليها ...
شو هاد ...  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
> _انا بالنسبة الي لا اؤيد انه تكون الام عاملة
> وما بدي امثلة لنجاحات المرأة العاملة او فشل المراة غير العاملة 
> رأيي الشخصي:انه المرأة غير العاملة رح تكون اقدر على تربية اطفالها واقرب لهم وخصوصا في فترة ما قبل المدرسة لتقدر تربي ابنها تربية سليمة افضل من تربية الحضانات ودايما بنسمع وبنشوف كيف بتروبوا الاولاد بالحضانات وما بتمنى لاولادي انهم يعيشو هيك قصص طبعا انا امي ربة بيت ناجحة وعمري ما دخلت حضانات هي سنة روضة قبل المدرسة بس
> 
> وبعدين ما فيه احسن من الاكل الساخن بدل الاكل البايت بالثلاجة 
> يعني الواحد بروح على البيت بكون الاكل جاهز مجهز وكل شي تمام وعندها وقت لتهتم بالبيت من ناحية الغسيل والطبخ والتعزيل وكل النواحي ولتهتم بالحالها وبزوجها
> 
> ...


انت كأم المستقبل اياه احسن بالنسبة إلك نجاحك بعملك ولا نجاحك بترباية ابناءك وتنشأتهم نشأة سليمة تأجري بها عند ربنا وتشوفيهم بكبروا قدامك يصيروا زي ما بتحلمي فيهم طبعا رح تقولوا المرأة العاملة ممكن تعمل هالشي بس امهاتنا إللي كان منهن موظفات عادة بكونن مدرسات يعني على ال2 بالكثير بتكون بالبيت اما وظايف هالايام ما فيه وظيفة اقل من 9 ساعات من ال8 لل5 او 6 يعني شو ظل من اليوم لتهتم باولادها وبيتها

وبعدين عندها 24 ساعة فاضية وشغل المطبخ البيت لا يحتاج اكثر من 3 ساعات يوميا يعني ممكن تشوف طموحاتها بباقي الوقت

وكمان كيف رح تكون روح الاطفال ونفسياتهم لما ما بشوفوا لا ابوهم ولا امهم غير 3 ساعات باليوم من ال5 لما يروحوا من الشغل لل8 حتى يناموا الاولاد ولا يعني اقعد يالبيت عند الاولاد ووديها تشتغل؟

وكمان انا مش متزوج مشان نتداور انا واياها على شغل البيت زي سكن العزابية
انا ريحتها من هم الشغل برة البيت هي بدها تريحني من هم الشغل جواه

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انت كأم المستقبل اياه احسن بالنسبة إلك نجاحك بعملك ولا نجاحك بترباية ابناءك وتنشأتهم نشأة سليمة تأجري بها عند ربنا وتشوفيهم بكبروا قدامك يصيروا زي ما بتحلمي فيهم طبعا رح تقولوا المرأة العاملة ممكن تعمل هالشي بس امهاتنا إللي كان منهن موظفات عادة بكونن مدرسات يعني على ال2 بالكثير بتكون بالبيت اما وظايف هالايام ما فيه وظيفة اقل من 9 ساعات من ال8 لل5 او 6 يعني شو ظل من اليوم لتهتم باولادها وبيتها

وبعدين عندها 24 ساعة فاضية وشغل المطبخ البيت لا يحتاج اكثر من 3 ساعات يوميا يعني ممكن تشوف طموحاتها بباقي الوقت

وكمان كيف رح تكون روح الاطفال ونفسياتهم لما ما بشوفوا لا ابوهم ولا امهم غير 3 ساعات باليوم من ال5 لما يروحوا من الشغل لل8 حتى يناموا الاولاد ولا يعني اقعد يالبيت عند الاولاد ووديها تشتغل؟

وكمان انا مش متزوج مشان نتداور انا واياها على شغل البيت زي سكن العزابية
انا ريحتها من هم الشغل برة البيت هي بدها تريحني من هم الشغل جواه
_


 هس ولا كلمة عبادة .... رفعتلي ضغطي ...  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> هس ولا كلمة عبادة .... رفعتلي ضغطي ...


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
__


  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انت كأم المستقبل اياه احسن بالنسبة إلك نجاحك بعملك ولا نجاحك بترباية ابناءك وتنشأتهم نشأة سليمة تأجري بها عند ربنا وتشوفيهم بكبروا قدامك يصيروا زي ما بتحلمي فيهم طبعا رح تقولوا المرأة العاملة ممكن تعمل هالشي بس امهاتنا إللي كان منهن موظفات عادة بكونن مدرسات يعني على ال2 بالكثير بتكون بالبيت اما وظايف هالايام ما فيه وظيفة اقل من 9 ساعات من ال8 لل5 او 6 يعني شو ظل من اليوم لتهتم باولادها وبيتها
> 
> وبعدين عندها 24 ساعة فاضية وشغل المطبخ البيت لا يحتاج اكثر من 3 ساعات يوميا يعني ممكن تشوف طموحاتها بباقي الوقت
> 
> وكمان كيف رح تكون روح الاطفال ونفسياتهم لما ما بشوفوا لا ابوهم ولا امهم غير 3 ساعات باليوم من ال5 لما يروحوا من الشغل لل8 حتى يناموا الاولاد ولا يعني اقعد يالبيت عند الاولاد ووديها تشتغل؟
> 
> وكمان انا مش متزوج مشان نتداور انا واياها على شغل البيت زي سكن العزابية
> انا ريحتها من هم الشغل برة البيت هي بدها تريحني من هم الشغل جواه



عبادة الي بتحكي فية صح من ناحية انة الاولاد اهم وهاد ما في اثنين بحكوا فية 
وقال الله تعالى ((( وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولي ) ))
طبعا الاغلبية بحبوا اول الاية ( وقرن في بيوتكن) من دون ما يكملوا الاية  :Db465236ff: 
بس وين الغلط انة تساعدها وين الاهانة انك انت واياها تكونوا واحد !
ولا برتجع للاية ( الرجال قوامون على النساء)
من دون ما تكملها (بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض ))
الاكل الساخن والوجه البشوش وكل القصص هاي ما بتصير الا من وحدة قاعدة بالبيت !!
انا لا مع القصة ولا عكسها بس اسلوبك جد غريب ! كمان شوي بنحط موضوع عن تعليم المرئة بكتشف بدك وحدة مش متعلمة وتقلها اللبن اسود تقلك اه والله اسود!!

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شو هاد كل واحد كاتبلي مجلد بدكو اسبوع واحنا نقرألكو :SnipeR (30):  .... بنرجع بعدين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شو هاد كل واحد كاتبلي مجلد بدكو اسبوع واحنا نقرألكو .... بنرجع بعدين_


 وياريت ما ترجع ... لاني حاسس شو بدك تحكي  :SnipeR (30):  فخليك ساكت احسن  انتو الرجال مخكم واحد ... صبه وحده  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> عبادة الي بتحكي فية صح من ناحية انة الاولاد اهم وهاد ما في اثنين بحكوا فية 
> وقال الله تعالى ((( وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولي ) ))
> طبعا الاغلبية بحبوا اول الاية ( وقرن في بيوتكن) من دون ما يكملوا الاية 
> بس وين الغلط انة تساعدها وين الاهانة انك انت واياها تكونوا واحد !
> ولا برتجع للاية ( الرجال قوامون على النساء)
> من دون ما تكملها (بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض ))
> الاكل الساخن والوجه البشوش وكل القصص هاي ما بتصير الا من وحدة قاعدة بالبيت !!
> انا لا مع القصة ولا عكسها بس اسلوبك جد غريب ! كمان شوي بنحط موضوع عن تعليم المرئة بكتشف بدك وحدة مش متعلمة وتقلها اللبن اسود تقلك اه والله اسود!!


انا ما قلت انه ما اساعدها فيه اشياء ممكن اساعدها بتكون تعبانه او عندها ظروفها 
اما مش اتداور انا واياها على الشغل اقوللها قومي اجلي تقولي لا دورك ولا كل ما اطلب منها شي تقولي لا والله اليوم دورك

قوليلي كيف رح يكون وجه وحده من ال6 صاحية تجهز الفطور والاولاد ودوامها على ال8 ورح تخلص شغل على ال5 وتوصل على ال6 وتجهز الاكل يعني 12 ساعة وهي واقفة
وين البشاشة بالموضوع ؟

وبالعكس لازم تكون دارسة جامعة مشان تقدر تتعامل مع الاولاد لما يكونوا بالمدرسة مش يجي ولد بالصف الثالث يسألها شي سؤال ما تعرف تجاوبه وخصوصا المناهج الجديدة مدرسين يا دوب يقدرولها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انا ما قلت انه ما اساعدها فيه اشياء ممكن اساعدها بتكون تعبانه او عندها ظروفها 
اما مش اتداور انا واياها على الشغل اقوللها قومي اجلي تقولي لا دورك ولا كل ما اطلب منها شي تقولي لا والله اليوم دورك

قوليلي كيف رح يكون وجه وحده من ال6 صاحية تجهز الفطور والاولاد ودوامها على ال8 ورح تخلص شغل على ال5 وتوصل على ال6 وتجهز الاكل يعني 12 ساعة وهي واقفة
وين البشاشة بالموضوع ؟

وبالعكس لازم تكون دارسة جامعة مشان تقدر تتعامل مع الاولاد لما يكونوا بالمدرسة مش يجي ولد بالصف الثالث يسألها شي سؤال ما تعرف تجاوبه وخصوصا المناهج الجديدة مدرسين يا دوب يقدرولها
_


 يعني مع تعليم المرأة الحمد لله  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
> _انا مش معك جوري في الي قلتيه انا امي عندها مستوي تعليمي لاباس به ومش تشتغل بس منفتحة على العالم وماعندها عقد بلعكس . انا بقول المراة العاملة فاشلة بيتها مليون مرة وفي عندها مشاكل كثير مع اني ماقدرت اشيل فكرة اني مااشتغل بعد الزواج_
> _بالنسبة لطبخ الي حكيتي عنو احنا امي عندها تقافة انو البنت لازم تتعلم وتدخل المطبخ لانو هدا الشي مكتسبتو من امها وجدتها_ 
> 
> _وشكرا_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا ماقلت انك تقصدي شي احنا بنتناقش عادي جدا  .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> شو هاد كل واحد كاتبلي مجلد بدكو اسبوع واحنا نقرألكو .... بنرجع بعدين
> 
> 
> وياريت ما ترجع ... لاني حاسس شو بدك تحكي  فخليك ساكت احسن انتو الرجال مخكم واحد ... صبه وحده_


احسن منكم انتوا النسوان شغل حكي وبس يا الله شو بتسولفوووووووووووووووو دو دو دو دو دو  ...شوفوا ردودكم بدكوا تكسي لحتى نلحق نقرا اللي كتبتوه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_انا ماقلت انك تقصدي شي احنا بنتناقش عادي جدا ._


 طيب الحمد لله انو بس نقاش عادي جدااااا :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_احسن منكم انتوا النسوان شغل حكي وبس يا الله شو بتسولفوووووووووووووووو دو دو دو دو دو ...شوفوا ردودكم بدكوا تكسي لحتى نلحق نقرا اللي كتبتوه_


 طيب يا أحمد ...

وياريتنا ملحقين عليكم انت وعباده  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دليلة

> انت كأم المستقبل اياه احسن بالنسبة إلك نجاحك بعملك ولا نجاحك بترباية ابناءك وتنشأتهم نشأة سليمة تأجري بها عند ربنا وتشوفيهم بكبروا قدامك يصيروا زي ما بتحلمي فيهم طبعا رح تقولوا المرأة العاملة ممكن تعمل هالشي بس امهاتنا إللي كان منهن موظفات عادة بكونن مدرسات يعني على ال2 بالكثير بتكون بالبيت اما وظايف هالايام ما فيه وظيفة اقل من 9 ساعات من ال8 لل5 او 6 يعني شو ظل من اليوم لتهتم باولادها وبيتها
> 
> وبعدين عندها 24 ساعة فاضية وشغل المطبخ البيت لا يحتاج اكثر من 3 ساعات يوميا يعني ممكن تشوف طموحاتها بباقي الوقت
> 
> وكمان كيف رح تكون روح الاطفال ونفسياتهم لما ما بشوفوا لا ابوهم ولا امهم غير 3 ساعات باليوم من ال5 لما يروحوا من الشغل لل8 حتى يناموا الاولاد ولا يعني اقعد يالبيت عند الاولاد ووديها تشتغل؟
> 
> وكمان انا مش متزوج مشان نتداور انا واياها على شغل البيت زي سكن العزابية
> انا ريحتها من هم الشغل برة البيت هي بدها تريحني من هم الشغل جواه


عبادة والله انو كلامك صح والمرا لو بدها تتبت حالها تبتو بيتها . كلنا مجتمع  عربي ونعرف بعض كثير وانو كيف الاسرة بحاجة الام من اضغر شخص لاكبر شخص  ربنا خلق المراة وحط لها دور بلبيت لانو مافي حد يقدر عليه غيرها

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_وياريت ما ترجع ... لاني حاسس شو بدك تحكي  فخليك ساكت احسن انتو الرجال مخكم واحد ... صبه وحده_ 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
مش الكل يا جوري 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اقتباس:  



مش الكل يا جوري 

_



طيب ماشي ... الكل ماعدا جنتل .. منيح هيك  :Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

يعني انا لو بدي اعمل متل ماما اهتم بالبيت ونظافته يوميا والاولاد والعمل مابقدر ولو قدرت بكون حاسس بضغط كبير ... 
يعني باختصار دور المرأة العاملة وست البيت المثاليه بآن واحد انتهى ايام امهاتنا واحنا مو قدوو


كلامك صحيح جوري وانا معك برأيك 

بس في تعليق على كلام دليلة 
منفتحة على العالم الخارجي مش انو منفتحة على عالم الحارة او المنتقة 
يعني العالم بأكملوا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لي رجعه

----------


## دليلة

> يعني انا لو بدي اعمل متل ماما اهتم بالبيت ونظافته يوميا والاولاد والعمل مابقدر ولو قدرت بكون حاسس بضغط كبير ... 
> يعني باختصار دور المرأة العاملة وست البيت المثاليه بآن واحد انتهى ايام امهاتنا واحنا مو قدوو
> 
> 
> كلامك صحيح جوري وانا معك برأيك 
> 
> بس في تعليق على كلام دليلة 
> منفتحة على العالم الخارجي مش انو منفتحة على عالم الحارة او المنتقة 
> يعني العالم بأكملوا



يعني هي العاملة برايك بس الي منفتحة على العالم الخارجي؟
ماهو صاير في تطور وتقدر من بيتك تنفتح على العالم وبرمشة عين مش شرط تطلع وتنزل عشان تنفنح .المهم ايكون عندها مستوى تعليمي وراح تكون احسن من مليون وحدة تشتغل 
 شكرا

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_بس في تعليق على كلام دليلة_ 
_منفتحة على العالم الخارجي مش انو منفتحة على عالم الحارة او المنتقة_ 
_يعني العالم بأكملوا_






يعني هي العاملة برايك بس الي منفتحة على العالم الخارجي؟
ماهو صاير في تطور وتقدر من بيتك تنفتح على العالم وبرمشة عين مش شرط تطلع وتنزل عشان تنفنح
شكرا


بس يا دليلة اسمحيلي انتي عم تحكي من جانب واحد الي هوة جانبك انتي 
جربي وخذي الجوانب الاخرى وشوفي كيف مش راح تركب معك 
لا انا مش راح اكون متحيز العاملة نعم منفتحة على العالم الخارجي, وفي ما يقارب نسبة 20% من غير العاملات يعرفن اكثر من العاملات وما يقارب نسبة 75% ملهنش دخل بالدنيا كلها, بين قوسين(اذا كانن ما بيشتغلنش)
وفي نسبة ما يقارب 5%بشتغلن وما الهن دخل.
وهاذا هوة رأيي الصحيح والمفصل وبشكرك اخت دليلة على التعليق

----------


## غسان

_المرأه العامله .._ 

_انا مش عارف ليش البنات قاعدين بيدرسوا لعاد اذا مش ناويين يشتغلوا .. بس عشان يتجوزوا .. ولا عشان تعرف تقري ولادها بالمستقبل ..طيب تاخذ شهادة محو اميه وان شاء الله بتقدر تدرس ولادها .... ولا عشان تكون سلاح بايدها .. بلكي جوزها طلقها وجار عليها الزمن .. كل الي ذكر برأيي حكي فاضي  ...._ 

_الوحده لما تدرس 4 او 5 سنوات بتخصص معين ... وبتتخرج بتقدير وقدره ... واخر شي تروح تقعد بالدار تستنى راعي النصيب .. او بتظل تشتغل حتى يجي راعي النصيب ..._

_حرام عليكي ..._

_حرام عليكي يا حواء لما تفكري هيك ... انتي قاعده بتنهي حالك .. بتلغي حالك نهائيا .. انا برأيي الوحده لما تقعد ببيتها من دون شغل رح ينحدر مستوى تفكيرها .. حتى لو انها دكتوره او مهندسه .. سنه او سنتين بتكون ناسيه الهندسه كلها ..وبتصير كل سوالفيها وكل حكيها عن الطبخ والنفخ وفلان وفلانه .._ 

_انا مع انه المرأه تشتغل .. حتى لو جوزها ملياردير .. انا مع انها تشتغل عشانها هيه .. عشان شخصيته في البيت وبرا البيت .. عشان مستوى تفكيرها .. عشان تحضرها .. عشان يكون عندها علاقات و اصدقاء ... بعرف انه الولاد قضيه لازم يوقف عندها الواحد بس هيه غالبا محلوله .. امهاتنا او معظم امهاتنا كانوا عاملات وربونا وطلعنا بنجنن ما شاء الله علينا ... المهم هيه.. المرأه ..._ 

_لا تلغي نفسك ..._

_شكرا محمد .. جميل جدا_

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_المرأه العامله .._  

_انا مش عارف ليش البنات قاعدين بيدرسوا لعاد اذا مش ناويين يشتغلوا .. بس عشان يتجوزوا .. ولا عشان تعرف تقري ولادها بالمستقبل ..طيب تاخذ شهادة محو اميه وان شاء الله بتقدر تدرس ولادها .... ولا عشان تكون سلاح بايدها .. بلكي جوزها طلقها وجار عليها الزمن .. كل الي ذكر برأيي حكي فاضي ...._  
_الوحده لما تدرس 4 او 5 سنوات بتخصص معين ... وبتتخرج بتقدير وقدره ... واخر شي تروح تقعد بالدار تستنى راعي النصيب .. او بتظل تشتغل حتى يجي راعي النصيب ..._ 
_حرام عليكي ..._ 
_حرام عليكي يا حواء لما تفكري هيك ... انتي قاعده بتنهي حالك .. بتلغي حالك نهائيا .. انا برأيي الوحده لما تقعد ببيتها من دون شغل رح ينحدر مستوى تفكيرها .. حتى لو انها دكتوره او مهندسه .. سنه او سنتين بتكون ناسيه الهندسه كلها ..وبتصير كل سوالفيها وكل حكيها عن الطبخ والنفخ وفلان وفلانه .._  
_انا مع انه المرأه تشتغل .. حتى لو جوزها ملياردير .. انا مع انها تشتغل عشانها هيه .. عشان شخصيته في البيت وبرا البيت .. عشان مستوى تفكيرها .. عشان تحضرها .. عشان يكون عندها علاقات و اصدقاء ... بعرف انه الولاد قضيه لازم يوقف عندها الواحد بس هيه غالبا محلوله .. امهاتنا او معظم امهاتنا كانوا عاملات وربونا وطلعنا بنجنن ما شاء الله علينا ... المهم هيه.. المرأه ..._  
_لا تلغي نفسك ..._ 
_شكرا محمد .. جميل جدا_ 



غسان انت حكيت كلام يوزن بذهب بس اذا بدك تيجي للجانب التطبيقي بطلع حكي يعني (حكي مش فعل)
وأحنا زهقنا بالدنيا من كثر الحكي بدنا فعل تيجي خلينا الروح على الجانب الفعلي :...:...:

_انا مش عارف ليش البنات قاعدين بيدرسوا لعاد اذا مش ناويين يشتغلوا .. بس عشان يتجوزوا .. ولا عشان تعرف تقري ولادها بالمستقبل ..طيب تاخذ شهادة محو اميه وان شاء الله بتقدر تدرس ولادها .... ولا عشان تكون سلاح بايدها .. بلكي جوزها طلقها وجار عليها الزمن .. كل الي ذكر برأيي حكي فاضي ...._ 
_الوحده لما تدرس 4 او 5 سنوات بتخصص معين ... وبتتخرج بتقدير وقدره ... واخر شي تروح تقعد بالدار تستنى راعي النصيب .. او بتظل تشتغل حتى يجي راعي النصيب ..._ 

والله انو هاذا مش حكي فاضي الي قاعد بتقولو او انك انتا بدك تشوفو حكي فاضي لان البنت بتدرس عشان اولا تعلم اولادها والسبب الاهم وهوة الاساسي انو يكون سلاح بيدها ان جار عليها الزمن وكان معها اولاد بدل ما تروح وتعتاز الناس لا بتشتغل في هاذا الوقت وبطعمي ولادها احسن من ما تقول طعموني وأنا هاي نظرتي لما اخذ وحدة متعلمة مهندسة او دكتورة وكل واحد وألو رأيو وانا احترم رأيك بس مع بعض التعديلات. 
_حرام عليكي يا حواء لما تفكري هيك ... انتي قاعده بتنهي حالك .. بتلغي حالك نهائيا .. انا برأيي الوحده لما تقعد ببيتها من دون شغل رح ينحدر مستوى تفكيرها .. حتى لو انها دكتوره او مهندسه .. سنه او سنتين بتكون ناسيه الهندسه كلها ..وبتصير كل سوالفيها وكل حكيها عن الطبخ والنفخ وفلان وفلانه .._  
لا ما في قانون او شي بقول بتلغي او بتنهي لان خلقت لتربي ولتعتني بزوجها ما تقلي غير هيك انت الكلام موجه الك محمد لو روحت يوم من الايام تعبان وما لاقيت لا اكل ولا مرة ولا شي والله لتتذايق وكثير كمان, بس ما علينا لما تكون داسة ومتخرجة بتقدير ممتاز او خلافه بتكون ناجحة في حياتها العملية مع زوجها في بيتها مع اولادها وحتى في تربية الاطفال . 

_انا مع انه المرأه تشتغل .. حتى لو جوزها ملياردير .. انا مع انها تشتغل عشانها هيه .. عشان شخصيته في البيت وبرا البيت .. عشان مستوى تفكيرها .. عشان تحضرها .. عشان يكون عندها علاقات و اصدقاء ... بعرف انه الولاد قضيه لازم يوقف عندها الواحد بس هيه غالبا محلوله .. امهاتنا او معظم امهاتنا كانوا عاملات وربونا وطلعنا بنجنن ما شاء الله علينا ... المهم هيه.. المرأه ..._  
_لا تلغي نفسك ..._ 
انا مش مع المرأة العاملة وهية مش عايزة تصرف شخصيتها تحددت وتفكيرها وسع وهية في مرحلة الجامعة وما تمنع انو يكون عندها علاقات وأصدقاء ولا لازم تشتغل عشان يكون عندها اصدقاء .
والولاد قضية كبيرة جدا جدا بنسبة لك يا زلمة شو حلها شو انت بدك تربيهم ولا تجيب مربية هاي الحلول كلها ما في احسن وأحن من صدر الام للطفل وما بدي اقول اكثر من هيك 

انا بعتذر للأطالة وأرجو ان تتقبلو رأي

----------


## آلجوري

سمع سمع عبادة يا غسان  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله الله عليك يا غسان حكيت كل اللي بنحكى

----------


## The Gentle Man

كأنه راح تصير هوشة 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

يا جماعةالموضوع كانه تفرع شوية 
الحكي انت مش مع المرأة العاملة او لا او مع عمالة المرأة او لا 

الموضوع انه اسرة المرأة العاملة فاشلة!! 
طبعا هاد حكي فاضي 
لانه بنحكي عن 90% من اسر المجتمع يعني بنحكم على مجتمعنا كله بالفشل 
هاد لا يعني انه في اسر امهاتها عاملة مش فاشلة لانه هاد الحكي موجود ما بنقد ننكره بس السبب الرئيسي الاب والام مش لانهم عاملين بس لانهم ما عرفوا يكونو اسرة ويربوا اولادهم !! 

هلا عمالة المرأة انت معها او ضدها ... هاد موضوع تاني 
انا مثلا مع عمالة المرأة وما عندي اي مانع انه المرأة تشتغل وتطلع برة بيتها ... لا يعني اني معها اني بحب اكون امرأة عاملة 
يمكن ظروف الشغل شوية متعبة للنساء .. يعني اذا بدها تشتغل شغلة مريحة وظروفها مناسبة من كل النواحي تطلع معلمة 
وشغلة المعلمة كلها ما بتخرط مشطي ... ما بذم بكل المعلمين بس انا وحدة من الناس اللي مستحيل اتقن هيك شغلة 
ممكن اشتغل اذا توفرتلي شغلة ظروفها مريحة من حيث الدوام والاجازات .. هاد موضوع اخر .. 

الاسرة اللي امها عاملة : بتكون منظمة اكتر ، الاولاد عندهم مسؤولية اكبر ، ممكن الام بحسب علمها وخبرتها تفيد اولادها بصورة اكتر من الام اللي مش عاملة [/LIST]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

موضوع سبق وحكينا فيه قبل هالمره, وتعددت الاراء وتفرعت المواضيع .. 
بصراحه كل شخص بنظر لموضوع شغل المرأه خارج بيتها من خلال تربيته ومن خلال رأيه الشخصي او من خلال تجربه خضع الها قبل هالمره, بشكل عام التعميم يعتبر اغلوطه وكل حاله عباره عن حاله خاصه ما بتعتمد على غيرها . 
الان, تعميم ارتباط عمل المرأه بفشل العائله امر عاري عن الصحه تماما ولو من نظرتي وقناعتي الشخصيه 
من حق المرأه الي درست تشتغل وتثبت كيانها, رح تحكولي تثبت كيانه عند زوجها.. كيف يعني تثبت كيانها عند زوجها؟ شو هي موظفه عند زوجها ولازم تظل تحرث اله (مع احترامي طبعا) وممنوع تعمل اي شي اخر بحجه الاولاد وحق الزوج, في كثير من الاسر الي الزوجه فيها عامله بتكون اسره فعلا ناجحه واقرب للمثاليه , لو افترضتا شغلها من 8 لل 2 ..بتروح على بيتها بترتاحلها ساعة زمان وبتعمل واجباتها الي بتحكولي انه تثبت كيانها من خلالهم.. الامر كله بحاجه لنوع من الاداره والتنظيم لا اكثر ولا اقل , طيب احكولي عن النسوان الي بطلعوا من عز الصبح بلفوا جارات الاردن كلها ..على قر قر قر حكي وبرجعوا بعملوا واجباتهم هاذ اذا عملوها من الاصل.. مين الي بكون فعلا بقدم شي بحياته ؟ 
من نظره ماديه , مجتمعنا حاليا بنظر للمرأه العامله وكأنها كنز, اذا بتشتغل بتزوجها واذا لا ما بدي اياها, بسبب ظروف الحياه الصعبه بحتاج الرجل لراتبها لحتى يعيشوا.. من حق المرأه العامله ما تصرف من راتبها شي لانه الرجل الي مكلف شرعا انه يصرف عليهم..يعني المرأه هون بتكون عم تتبرع براتبها كرمال حياتهم الزوجيه واولادها.. روح التعاون في العائله هي اساس نجاحها و الاداره والتنظيم وسيلة للنجاح .

----------


## عُبادة

> موضوع سبق وحكينا فيه قبل هالمره, وتعددت الاراء وتفرعت المواضيع .. 
> بصراحه كل شخص بنظر لموضوع شغل المرأه خارج بيتها من خلال تربيته ومن خلال رأيه الشخصي او من خلال تجربه خضع الها قبل هالمره, بشكل عام التعميم يعتبر اغلوطه وكل حاله عباره عن حاله خاصه ما بتعتمد على غيرها . 
> الان, تعميم ارتباط عمل المرأه بفشل العائله امر عاري عن الصحه تماما ولو من نظرتي وقناعتي الشخصيه 
> من حق المرأه الي درست تشتغل وتثبت كيانها, رح تحكولي تثبت كيانه عند زوجها.. كيف يعني تثبت كيانها عند زوجها؟ شو هي موظفه عند زوجها ولازم تظل تحرث اله (مع احترامي طبعا) وممنوع تعمل اي شي اخر بحجه الاولاد وحق الزوج, في كثير من الاسر الي الزوجه فيها عامله بتكون اسره فعلا ناجحه واقرب للمثاليه , لو افترضتا شغلها من 8 لل 2 ..بتروح على بيتها بترتاحلها ساعة زمان وبتعمل واجباتها الي بتحكولي انه تثبت كيانها من خلالهم.. الامر كله بحاجه لنوع من الاداره والتنظيم لا اكثر ولا اقل , طيب احكولي عن النسوان الي بطلعوا من عز الصبح بلفوا جارات الاردن كلها ..على قر قر قر حكي وبرجعوا بعملوا واجباتهم هاذ اذا عملوها من الاصل.. مين الي بكون فعلا بقدم شي بحياته ؟ 
> من نظره ماديه , مجتمعنا حاليا بنظر للمرأه العامله وكأنها كنز, اذا بتشتغل بتزوجها واذا لا ما بدي اياها, بسبب ظروف الحياه الصعبه بحتاج الرجل لراتبها لحتى يعيشوا.. من حق المرأه العامله ما تصرف من راتبها شي لانه الرجل الي مكلف شرعا انه يصرف عليهم..يعني المرأه هون بتكون عم تتبرع براتبها كرمال حياتهم الزوجيه واولادها.. روح التعاون في العائله هي اساس نجاحها و الاداره والتنظيم وسيلة للنجاح .


طيب ما انا قلت يعني لو زي امهاتنا الموظفات او اللي من جيلهن كان 90% منهن معلمات يعني على ال2 بتكون بالدار

بس ما ظل وظايف زي هيك كل الوظايف لا تقل عن 9ساعات

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_طيب ما انا قلت يعني لو زي امهاتنا الموظفات او اللي من جيلهن كان 90% منهن معلمات يعني على ال2 بتكون بالدار_

_بس ما ظل وظايف زي هيك كل الوظايف لا تقل عن 9ساعات_



لا يا سيدي بتلاقي شغل اقل من 9 ساعات .. بنظري  مش حجه مقنعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> شو هاد كل واحد كاتبلي مجلد بدكو اسبوع واحنا نقرألكو .... بنرجع بعدين
> 
> 
>  وياريت ما ترجع ... لاني حاسس شو بدك تحكي  فخليك ساكت احسن  انتو الرجال مخكم واحد ... صبه وحده_


لا مش كلهم...لاتنسي النوع الاخر الي بدوروا شرط  على موظفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا مش كلهم...لاتنسي النوع الاخر الي بدوروا شرط  على موظفه


يا بييييييييييي هدول انة بجلوطوني والله ليجني واحد من الونعيه هاي ليحرم الجزية كلها على ايدي

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _
> 
> 
> لا يا سيدي بتلاقي شغل اقل من 9 ساعات .. بنظري  مش حجه مقنعه_


دلني عليه حتى لو بياع علكه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 					 
> _
> 
> يا بييييييييييي هدول انة بجلوطوني والله ليجني واحد من الونعيه هاي ليحرم الجزية كلها على ايدي_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



دلني عليه حتى لو بياع علكه 


_


 :Db465236ff:  استني للصيف .. اصبري  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> دلني عليه حتى لو بياع علكه


انداري عنه

اذا مش معلمة بدها تكون آذنة بالمدرسة

----------


## عُبادة

> يا بييييييييييي هدول انة بجلوطوني والله ليجني واحد من الونعيه هاي ليحرم الجزية كلها على ايدي


لا اللي بده موظفة عاجبكو ولا اللي ما بده موظفة عاجبكو :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>  استني للصيف .. اصبري_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  صابر وراضي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انداري عنه_

_اذا مش معلمة بدها تكون آذنة بالمدرسة_



هلا والله .. 
طيب كمثال مش للحصر ومش شغلتي اعددلك وظائف اقل من 9 ساعات خذلك الي بدرسوا بالجامعات
بتعطي محاضرتها وبتروح واذا في ساعه مكتبيه بتفكر تعطيها..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا اللي بده موظفة عاجبكو ولا اللي ما بده موظفة عاجبكو


يا سيدي بموت من اللي بعتبر القصة يايده من الذكور لا يا سيدي بدها تشتغل مليح ومش غلط وما بدها هيه حرة هاد المنطلق اللي بفهمه مش حسب كتلوج العريس !

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_لا اللي بده موظفة عاجبكو ولا اللي ما بده موظفة عاجبكو_


لانه الي قصدها عنه زهرة ومها بدو اياها موظفه ليحرث عليها مو لسواد عيونها وطموحها  :SnipeR (30):  
الله يصبرها يا عبـــــــادة ... أنا بدعيلها من هلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

المراه العامله فاشله ونص وخمسه كمان :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> المراه العامله فاشله ونص وخمسه كمان


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب لا تشد على حالك يا عمي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_المراه العامله فاشله ونص وخمسه كمان_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

شكله أم عودة مزعلتو :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكله أم عودة مزعلتو


لا كانها كمان بتشتغل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_لا كانها كمان بتشتغل_ 


 اه بتشتغل وبضل بتأكلوا أكل بايت .. فمتعقد الزلمة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _لا كانها كمان بتشتغل_ 
> 
> 
>  اه بتشتغل وبضل بتأكلوا أكل بايت .. فمتعقد الزلمة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حقة والله حقة

----------


## ريمي

انا بقترح انه الام تعمل حتى لوان الاب بيعمل   في ناس بيحكوا انه المرة لما بتعمل  بتكون هي الي بتصرف على الرجل  لا هذا الكلام غير صحيح اطلاقا لان من قال هذا تكون زوجته تصرف عليه واين العيب في ان تعمل الامرئة هل لان لديها مسؤولات عائلية كألاطفال ؟؟ اوغيره  ها انا اقول لأي أمرئة ان تساهم في اللحصول على العمل ولا تتركه بسبب تعليق الناس  من قول  ((ييه مرة وبتشتغل مال جوزها مايشتغل )) هذه للمتزوجة والي غير متزوجة ((((ييه انت بتشتغلي واخوكي شوبيعمل قاعدفي البيت وحاط اجر على اجر ))) وشكرا محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني ليش ما تشتغل
هو الشغل راح يلهيها

الي بدها تدير بالها على بيتها بتقدر دير بالها
اما الي ما بجها

هاي مش لازم تشتغل

بعدين هالموظفات والشغل كثير
لازم تكون معلمة

موظفات البنوك والشركات شو بيعملن
هاي دوامها بينتهي على الساعه 2 
وبتروح 
وبتقدر دير بالها على بيتها


بس انا بتذكر انه الموضوع عن انه اذا المراة اشتغلت الاسرة بتضيع
شو جابكو على الوظيفة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كله بيرجع للأم نفسها في امهات عاملات وناجحات اسريا وفي لأ بس اكيد لعمل الام ايجابيات وسلبيات .... وانا حاس انكوا بتحكوا عن العمل وكأنه ترفيه او تغيير جو ... ما هو العمل بكون اجباري بأغلب الحالات لحتى نواجه ظروف الحياة الصعبة .... وانا برأيي الام العاملة هي الام الاكثر تضحية وتستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كله بيرجع للأم نفسها في امهات عاملات وناجحات اسريا وفي لأ بس اكيد لعمل الام ايجابيات وسلبيات .... وانا حاس انكوا بتحكوا عن العمل وكأنه ترفيه او تغيير جو ... ما هو العمل بكون اجباري بأغلب الحالات لحتى نواجه ظروف الحياة الصعبة .... وانا برأيي الام العاملة هي الام الاكثر تضحية وتستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير


بصراحة فاجئني ردك وأدهشني ما توقعت انة يكون ردك هيك الك كل الاحترام  احمد مشكور

----------


## دليلة

> _المرأه العامله .._ 
> 
> _انا مش عارف ليش البنات قاعدين بيدرسوا لعاد اذا مش ناويين يشتغلوا .. بس عشان يتجوزوا .. ولا عشان تعرف تقري ولادها بالمستقبل ..طيب تاخذ شهادة محو اميه وان شاء الله بتقدر تدرس ولادها .... ولا عشان تكون سلاح بايدها .. بلكي جوزها طلقها وجار عليها الزمن .. كل الي ذكر برأيي حكي فاضي  ...._ 
> 
> _الوحده لما تدرس 4 او 5 سنوات بتخصص معين ... وبتتخرج بتقدير وقدره ... واخر شي تروح تقعد بالدار تستنى راعي النصيب .. او بتظل تشتغل حتى يجي راعي النصيب ..._
> 
> _حرام عليكي ..._
> 
> _حرام عليكي يا حواء لما تفكري هيك ... انتي قاعده بتنهي حالك .. بتلغي حالك نهائيا .. انا برأيي الوحده لما تقعد ببيتها من دون شغل رح ينحدر مستوى تفكيرها .. حتى لو انها دكتوره او مهندسه .. سنه او سنتين بتكون ناسيه الهندسه كلها ..وبتصير كل سوالفيها وكل حكيها عن الطبخ والنفخ وفلان وفلانه .._ 
> ...



ياأخ غسان احنا بنحكي على امراة واعية  انت بحكيك هيك تتهم كل النساء الماكتات بلبيت انهم مالهم قصة غير فلانة وفلان  . انا بشتغل ومعي نساء متزوجات وعندهم هدا المشكل وكل همهم فلانةوفلان دي قضية وعي وتربية ومش اي وحدة تشتغل يكون عندها الوعي الكافي.

تقدر بوقتها الي بلبيت تعمل الف عمل مش شرط تقصيه مع الجارات تعمل اعمال يدوية  
الخياطة والتطريز تتعلم انواع حلويات وتقاليد بلدان غير تحفظ قران وتحضر دروس لداعيات بلمسجد او الجمعية الي جنب بيتها
طبعا انا بحكي الحكي دا لانو بشوفو من نساء ماكتات بلبيت واعيات .

وشكرا

----------


## دليلة

> كله بيرجع للأم نفسها في امهات عاملات وناجحات اسريا وفي لأ بس اكيد لعمل الام ايجابيات وسلبيات .... وانا حاس انكوا بتحكوا عن العمل وكأنه ترفيه او تغيير جو ... ما هو العمل بكون اجباري بأغلب الحالات لحتى نواجه ظروف الحياة الصعبة .... وانا برأيي الام العاملة هي الام الاكثر تضحية وتستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير


احمد قصة العمل الاجباري مفروغ منها احنا بنحكي عن ست تشتغل وعندها كل امكانيات العيش يعني شغلها زيادة
اما الي بشتغل  ومجبورة اكيد هديك مجاهدة

----------


## دليلة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
> _بس في تعليق على كلام دليلة_ 
> _منفتحة على العالم الخارجي مش انو منفتحة على عالم الحارة او المنتقة_ 
> _يعني العالم بأكملوا_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 طيب النورس بسالك سؤال ايش قصدك متفتحة على العالم وكيف بتكون المرا منفتحة على العالم برايك؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ليس بالضروره أن تكون المرأه العامله فاشله أسريا
فقد تعمل ما بوسعها للتوفيق ما بين عملها ودورها كأم و زوجه ...
و لكن الصحيح 
هو أن المرأه العامله ليست مؤديه لدورها -كاملاً -
كربة أسره وأم لأطفال يحتاجون الرعايه دوما
و زوجا يريد الأهتمام بأموره ومتطالباته وهذا من واقع الحياه 
فمهما حاولت المرأه أن توفق فأنه لابد من وجود النقص في دورها الطبيعي
وهذا شيء لا يخفى على الجميع ...
ولكن لانستطيع الحكم على ذلك - بالفشل - فالفشل معناه
أنها قد أخفقت في دورها كاملا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _كله بيرجع للأم نفسها في امهات عاملات وناجحات اسريا وفي لأ بس اكيد لعمل الام ايجابيات وسلبيات .... وانا حاس انكوا بتحكوا عن العمل وكأنه ترفيه او تغيير جو ... ما هو العمل بكون اجباري بأغلب الحالات لحتى نواجه ظروف الحياة الصعبة .... وانا برأيي الام العاملة هي الام الاكثر تضحية وتستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير_


والله في ناس بكون بالنسبه الهم الشغل للتسليه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> ليس بالضروره أن تكون المرأه العامله فاشله أسريا
> فقد تعمل ما بوسعها للتوفيق ما بين عملها ودورها كأم و زوجه ...
> و لكن الصحيح 
> هو أن المرأه العامله ليست مؤديه لدورها -كاملاً -
> كربة أسره وأم لأطفال يحتاجون الرعايه دوما
> و زوجا يريد الأهتمام بأموره ومتطالباته وهذا من واقع الحياه 
> فمهما حاولت المرأه أن توفق فأنه لابد من وجود النقص في دورها الطبيعي
> وهذا شيء لا يخفى على الجميع ...
> ولكن لانستطيع الحكم على ذلك - بالفشل - فالفشل معناه
> أنها قد أخفقت في دورها كاملا



زهرة كلامك  صح يمكن كلمة فشل بتكون  قاسية شوي في حق المراة العاملة

بس هدا الشي لا يمنع انو المرأة العاملة بيكون كلو على حساب اسرتهاوخاصة خاصة لو وحدة مخلصة ومهتمة كثير لشغلها بعملها صدقيني مافي وقت لاسرتها

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
جميل جدا بكون الموضوع لو عملنا توازن بين رأي غسان الرائع و رأي عبادة المقنع جدا
سؤال : كيف رح يكون التوازن و آرائهم متناقضة ضمنيا ؟؟؟؟
جواب : اللبيب من الإشارة يفهم

مجرد رأي
 :Smile:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

ليس بالضروره ان تكون المرأه العامله فاشله في تربيه أطفالها وتلبيت متطلبات زوجها
وليس بالضروره ان تكون ناجحه 
الان النجاح والفشل يعتمد على طبيعه المرأه وقدرتها 
فهناك أمهات مقصرات في واجباتهن وهن غير عاملات 
والعكس 
هناك ناجحات
وأيضا يقع عاتق كبير على الزوج 
فهناك أزواج فاشلين لماذا 
يقع عاتق التقصير دائما على الزوجه ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

بصراحة ما اتوقعت كثير تفاعل على الموضوع 
وانا بتاسف كثير لغيابي يعني نزلت الموضوع وهربت بعدين بس كان عندي ضروف 

المهم بشكر الجميع على المشاركة الفاعلة وانا باعتقادي انو المراة العاملة مش شرط تكون فاشلة بمعنى الفشل اسريا ولكن يمكن يكون في تقصير ببعض الواجبات واذا كان التفاهم بين الطرفين موجود رح يكون هالتقصير مجرد شكل يعني ولا واحد من الطرفين رح يحس فيه 

والمراة الغير العاملة احيانا بكون في عندها تقصير يعني ما بيتوقف على المراة العالمة 
بس مثل ما حكيت اذا كان التفاهم موجود بينهم اعتقد انو ما رح يكون هناك اي فشل 


وشكرا مرة ثانية للجميع

----------

